# To sem ja



## Roy776

Cześć wszystkim,

znacie może zdanie w tytułu wątku? Usłyszałem je wczoraj od dziewczyny z Opola a cały czas zastanawiam się o nim. Była to odpowiedź wzdłuż "That's how I am." a rozumiem je bez trudności. Dla mnie wygląda to jak czeskie zdanie "To jsem já", które przynosi to samo znaczenie. Chociaż nie jestem mówcą rodowitym, jestem całkiem pewien, że to nie jest standardowa polszczyzna. Googlując znalazłem tylko przykład na Youtube: "Ja sem szła sama". Raz jeszcze brzmi to jak czeskie zdanie "Já jsem šla sáma". Może pochodzić zdanie to z jakiejś gwary województwa opolskiego? Skoro jest tak blisko do Republiki Czeskiej mogłoby to być wyjaśnienie. Wie ktoś o tym coś więcej?

Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## marco_2

Są Polacy, którzy mówią np. *_Ja żem zrobił* - _jest to niezgodne z normą, ale się z tym spotkałem. A jeśli ktoś mazurzy, to pewnie mówi _Jazem zrobił, _więc może to było _Ja żem / Ja zem szła / sła sama?_  Według podręczników dialektologii północny Śląsk (m.in. Opolszczyzna) mazurzy.


----------



## MaxStirner

To czeskie zdanie użyte dla śmiechu przez Polkę. Znaczy dosłownie "To ja" (It's me). Polacy czasem mówią po czesku dla zabawy - nie wiem czy wiesz o tym że dla uszu Polaków czeski brzmi nieco zabawnie - trochę tak jakby po polsku mówiło małe dziecko - czasem się więc się przedrzeźniamy z Czechów...


----------



## LilianaB

Roy776 said:


> Cześć wszystkim,
> 
> znacie może zdanie w tytułu wątku? Usłyszałem je wczoraj od dziewczyny z Opola a cały czas zastanawiam się o nim. Była to odpowiedź wzdłuż "That's how I am." a rozumiem je bez trudności. Dla mnie wygląda to jak czeskie zdanie "To jsem já", które przynosi to samo znaczenie. Chociaż nie jestem mówcą rodowitym, jestem całkiem pewien, że to nie jest standardowa polszczyzna. Googlując znalazłem tylko przykład na Youtube: "Ja sem szła sama". Raz jeszcze brzmi to jak czeskie zdanie "Já jsem šla sáma". Może pochodzić zdanie to z jakiejś gwary województwa opolskiego? Skoro jest tak blisko do Republiki Czeskiej mogłoby to być wyjaśnienie. Wie ktoś o tym coś więcej?
> 
> Z góry dziękuję.



Hi. It is Silesian, Roy -- it has many Czech and German elements. This one is most likely a construction similar to Czech. It is not about the borders now -- and the modern influences from Czech. Silesian itself is believed to be closer to Moravian, with many German loans, so it may be actually be an original Silesian form, not a loan. This construction is also present in many Beskida Mountains dialects, perhaps others --  I don't know that. However, I would expect this to be a form from the Cieszyn area -- not Opole. Their speech is more similar to Slovak or Czech. In Opole or Upper Silesia it would have been: to żech jo or jo żech tako jes (I don't really speak Silesian, but I could translate into it ). It is Silesian from Cieszyn area -- if the woman was a Polish citizen and not Czech or Slovak. It is  definitely not standard Polish.


----------



## Thomas1

Roy776 said:


> [...] Googlując znalazłem tylko przykład na Youtube: "Ja sem szła sama". Raz jeszcze brzmi to jak czeskie zdanie "Já jsem šla sáma". [...]


Jeśli chodzi o "Ja sem szła sama" (piosenka Harataczy na Youtube), to wydaje mi się, że może tu chodzić o przeróbkę piosenki rosyjskiego zespołu Tatu "я сошла с ума" (Oszalałam/Straciłam rozum). Tym bardziej, że przebrzmiewają tam kawałki innych utworów Tatu. Co do samego zdania, to śpiewają "Ja se szła sama". W tym przypadku "se" jest pospolitą formą zaimka "sobie", który używa się potocznie z czasownikami (bez zmiany ich znaczenia). Akcent dziewczyny, która śpiewa ma naśladować akcent rosyjski.


----------



## Roy776

MaxStirner said:


> To czeskie zdanie użyte dla śmiechu przez Polkę. Znaczy dosłownie "To ja" (It's me). Polacy czasem mówią po czesku dla zabawy - nie wiem czy wiesz o tym że dla uszu Polaków czeski brzmi nieco zabawnie - trochę tak jakby po polsku mówiło małe dziecko - czasem się więc się przedrzeźniamy z Czechów...



Nie jestem o tym pewien. Czeski brzmi nieco zabawnie też dla moich uszu, ale nie widzę powodu, z jakiego powinna przedrzeźnić się z Czechów. Rozmowa nie była o nich, lecz rozmawialiśmy o kilku osobliwościach jej.



Thomas1 said:


> Pierwsze zdanie przypomina mi też coś, czego spodziewałbym się usłyszeć od górala.
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o drugie zdanie, to polski czas przeszły wyglądał kiedyś bardzo podobnie do czeskiego. Weźmy na przykład „iść”:
> ja jeśm szedł/szła
> ty jeś szedł/szła
> on/ona jest szedł/szła
> my jeśmy szli/szły
> wy jeście szli/szły
> oni/one są szli/szły
> (Więcej na temat formowania się czasu przeszłego pisałem w wątku: Tyś, myśmy..., post 19. (Sorry za autoodnośnik, ale nie wiem, czy ktoś to jeszcze poruszał na forum.))
> 
> Sporo tego typu przykładów jest w „Psałterzu floriańskim” (XIV w.). Bardzo możliwe, że w niektórych dialektach zachował się ten sposób tworzenia czasu przeszłego z odrębną formą czasownika ‘być’ (bardzo możliwe też, że pod wpływem czeskiego).
> We współczesnej polszczyźnie czas przeszły można tworzyć za pomocą końcówek dodawanych do czasownika (poszedłem, poszłaś itd.), innych części mowy (np. _Gdzieście poszli?, Myśmy poszli do niego., Jakem chciał, takem zrobił._) lub z cząstką „że-„ (np. _Ja żem szła sama., Gdzie żeście poszli?_) albo zlania dwóch ostatnich (np. _Gdzieżeście poszli?_)*. Każda z nich ma inne konotacje, niektóre normatywnie nie są uznawane za poprawne.
> Przykład „Ja żem szła sama.” jest bardo podobny do „Ja sem szła sama.”
> 
> *Więcej na ten temat na stronie poradni językowej PWN.



O tym wiem, ale jedyny taki czas przeszły, który widziałem w użyciu, był "że + końcówka czasu przeszłego". Ale masz rację z tym, że "Ja sem szła" jest bardzo podobny do "Ja żem szła". Ale nie wiesz z pewnością, czy niektóre dialekty zachowały ten sposób tworzenia czasu przeszłego?



LilianaB said:


> Hi. It is Silesian, Roy -- it has many Czech and German elements. This one is most likely a construction similar to Czech. It is not about the borders now -- and the modern influences from Czech. Silesian itself is believed to be closer to Moravian, with many German loans, so it may be actually be an original Silesian form, not a loan. This construction is also present in many Beskida Mountains dialects, perhaps others --  I don't know that. However, I would expect this to be a form from the Cieszyn area -- not Opole. Their speech is more similar to Slovak or Czech. In Opole or Upper Silesia it would have been: to żech jo or jo żech tako jes (I don't really speak Silesian, but I could translate into it ). It is Silesian from Cieszyn area -- if the woman was a Polish citizen and not Czech or Slovak. It is  definitely not standard Polish.



Jest bardzo łatwo powiedzieć, że to na pewno język śląski, Liliana, ale jeśli jest nim, to znaczy to, że ona używa code-switching a zdanie to było jedynym, które powiedziała w niestandardowej polszczyźnie. A tak, ona jest Polką i pochodzi z Opola.


----------



## LilianaB

Maybe she said: _jo żech szła sama_(o). This would sound better, more feasasable for Opole. The other phrase sounds relaly like from Cieszyn, which has a lot of Czech influences (or original structures -- closer to Moravian). I don't think she was making fun of anyone, or speaking in broken Russian. People code switch in Silesia -- I don't know about the contemporary population, but traditionally. I haven't been there for at least twenty years, but I really know a lot about the region and the language. The original people from there usually spoke Silesian, or even German at home, and Polish in school, so even when speaking standard Polish they would often add Silesian phrases, words, or constructions. I would say about 90% of the Silesian population now consists of people from other parts of Poland who were resettled there in 1945, but a lot of people form Opole are the original inhabitants, that used to speak Silesian (many more, I think than in Lower Silesia, or Upper Silesia). Even if she does not speak Silesian in everyday life, she may use certain phrases used by her grandparents, or parents. It also depended on the class to certain extent -- the working class people usually spoke Silesian and Polish mixed with Silesian, the white-collar workers would speak standard Polish (sometimes even more bookish than from other regions) and some would speak German and Polish, but they would not speak Silesian, but rather Polish mixed with German (the older people -- like my grandparent's generation -- born around 1910).


----------



## Roy776

LilianaB said:


> Maybe she said: _jo żech szła sama_(o). This would sound better, more feasasable for Opole. The other phrase sounds relaly like from Cieszyn, which has a lot of Czech influences (or original structures -- closer to Moravian). I don't think she was making fun of anyone, or speaking in broken Russian. People code switch in Silesia -- I don't know about the contemporary population, but traditionally.



Liliano, "Ja sem szła sama" nie jest oryginalnym zdaniem, lecz "To sem ja"  Ale mogę powiedzieć z pewnością, że słowo było 'sem' a nie 'żem' lub 'żech'. Zdanie zabrzmiało dokładnie jak czeskie "To jsem já". Może powinienem zapytać jej, gdy mam na to kolejną szansę. Przy okazji, nie słyszałem, żeby mówiła po śląsku, ale to nie znaczy koniecznie, że go nie zna.


----------



## LilianaB

Well, Roy, maybe it was a Slovak woman in Opole, or from Cieszyn. What other explanation could there be? People in Opole would naturally speak, Polish, Silesian or German. The phrase is neither in Polish, nor in German, and not even in Upper Silesian. I am not 100% familiar with Silesian from Opole, it might be slightly different than from Upper Silesia, it is a few kilometers away from there, but I would think it was more similar to Upper Silesian than to the Silesian from Cieszy (where this phrase would be normal). It is not standard Polish 100%.


----------



## Roy776

LilianaB said:


> Well, Roy, maybe it was a Slovak woman in Opole, or from Cieszyn. What other explanation could there be? People in Opole would naturally speak, Polish, Silesian or German. The phrase is neither in Polish, nor in German, and not even in Upper Silesian. I am not 100% familiar with Silesian from Opole, it might be slightly different than from Upper Silesia, it is a few kilometers away from there, but I would think it was more similar to Upper Silesian than to the Silesian from Cieszy (where this phrase would be normal). It is not standard Polish 100%.



Ona jest przyjaciółką jednego moich przyjaciół, jest Polką, niewątpliwie. Dobra, miałem nadzieję, że dostanę w tym wątku tyle odpowiedzi, na ile to możliwe, jeśli zdanie nie pochodzi z jakiejś gwary języka polskiego. Dostałem dość, chociaż nie można powiedzieć jaka jest poprawna. Jeśli będzie inna szansa, żeby ją zapytać, zrobię to, ale niestety to nie będzie w najbliższym czasie. Dziękuję jeszcze raz za wszystkie wasze odpowiedzi


----------



## LilianaB

She might have said; _ja jestem taka_ -- maybe you did not hear every part of the phrase. Sometimes people speak really fast -- especially in Polish.


----------



## Roy776

Nie, Liliana, uwierz mi. Jestem na sto procent pewien tego, że powiedziała "To sem ja".


----------



## LilianaB

I am sorry -- I meant _to *jestem* ja_, instead of _to sem ja_. Ok. Then she did not speak Polish at that moment. _To jestem ja_ -- the words can really be merged to some extent -- at least this how some people speak. _To_ with _jestem_ and then _ja_ separately.


----------



## Ben Jamin

MaxStirner said:


> To czeskie zdanie użyte dla śmiechu przez Polkę. Znaczy dosłownie "To ja" (It's me). Polacy czasem mówią po czesku dla zabawy - nie wiem czy wiesz o tym że dla uszu Polaków czeski brzmi nieco zabawnie - trochę tak jakby po polsku mówiło małe dziecko - czasem się więc się przedrzeźniamy z Czechów...


... czasem więc  przedrzeźniamy Czechów
czasem się więc *wyśmiewamy* z Czechów


----------



## dreamlike

Można też wyśmiać kogoś lub coś, bez 'z'._ Wyśmiałem jego pomysł. _


----------



## Ben Jamin

“Sem” is used in many Polish dialects (for example Podhale) in the meaning “się” .


----------



## polish.language

Dla mnie brzmi to jakby ktoś dla śmiechu udawał czecha.


----------



## Ben Jamin

polish.language said:


> Dla mnie brzmi to jakby ktoś dla śmiechu udawał czecha.



Wyśmiewanie się z czeskiego języka rzadko opiera się na prawdziwej znajomości choćby jednego czeskiego wyrazu. Tutaj przynajmniej użyto taki wyraz. Poza tym, nie ma w tym nic co mogłoby śmieszyć. 
Jeżeli osoba która tak mówiła jest z Opola i pochodzi z autochtonicznej śląskiej rodziny, lub poznała prawdziwą opolską gwarę, to mogła po prostu użyć wyrażenia gwarowego. Gwary śląskie są spokrewnione z czeskimi.


----------



## dreamlike

Bierzcie też poprawkę na to, że z ust Polaków mieszkających przez jakiś czas za granicą często można usłyszeć różne dziwactwa językowe. Zdanie wypowiedziane przez tę Polkę może nie mieć po prostu swojego wyjaśnienia...


----------



## Roy776

dreamlike said:


> Bierzcie też poprawkę na to, że z ust Polaków mieszkających przez jakiś czas za granicą często można usłyszeć różne dziwactwa językowe. Zdanie wypowiedziane przez tę Polkę może nie mieć po prostu swojego wyjaśnienia...



O tym też już myślałem, że ona używa niestandardowej polszczyźny, bo mieszka w Niemczech od tylu lat, ale w reszcie naszej rozmowy nie zauważyłem nic dziwnego. Ani wymowa jej, ani inne słowa, których używała, wydawały się mi dziwnie. Przyjaciel mój, którego rodzina też pochodzi ze samego regionu z Opola np. używa 'ino' zamiast 'tylko'. Ona nie. A ja mam swoje wątpliwości, czy to może być język śląski. Kilka razy słyszałem jak przyjaciele obrazili Ślążaków, mówiąc, że ci nie są prawdziwymi Polakami i nie umieją mówić po polsku. Powiedziałoby się to o osobach i regionu, którego językiem człowiek mówi i z którego człowiek pochodzi? Nie sądzę.


----------



## dreamlike

Roy776 said:


> O tym też już myślałem, że ona używa niestandardowej polszczyźny, bo mieszka w Niemczech od tylu lat, ale w reszcie naszej rozmowy nie zauważyłem nic dziwnego. Ani wymowa jej, ani inne słowa, których używała, wydawały się mi dziwnie. Przyjaciel mój, którego rodzina też pochodzi ze samego regionu z Opola np. używa 'ino' zamiast 'tylko'. Ona nie. A ja mam swoje wątpliwości, czy to może być język śląski. Kilka razy słyszałem jak przyjaciele obrazili Ślążaków, mówiąc, że ci nie są prawdziwymi Polakami i nie umieją mówić po polsku. Powiedziałoby się to o osobach i regionu, którego językiem człowiek mówi i z którego człowiek pochodzi? Nie sądzę.


W takim razie nie wiem, co mogło być powodem, i najlepiej gdybyś tę dziewczynę sam o to spytał. Świetnie piszesz po polsku.


----------



## LilianaB

Roy776 said:


> O tym też już myślałem, że ona używa niestandardowej polszczyźny, bo mieszka w Niemczech od tylu lat, ale w reszcie naszej rozmowy nie zauważyłem nic dziwnego. Ani wymowa jej, ani inne słowa, których używała, wydawały się mi dziwnie. Przyjaciel mój, którego rodzina też pochodzi ze samego regionu z Opola np. używa 'ino' zamiast 'tylko'. Ona nie. A ja mam swoje wątpliwości, czy to może być język śląski. Kilka razy słyszałem jak przyjaciele obrazili Ślążaków, mówiąc, że ci nie są prawdziwymi Polakami i nie umieją mówić po polsku. Powiedziałoby się to o osobach i regionu, którego językiem człowiek mówi i z którego człowiek pochodzi? Nie sądzę.



It could be from Opole, or Ślask Cieszynski, as I said before -- they use a lot of constructions similar to Czech. It is definitely not Silesian from Upper Silesia -- this is usually the language criticized the most by some Polish speakers since most of the nouns are German -- traditionally, maybe not anymore.  A Polish-speaking person would not be able to understand almost anything in traditional Upper Silesian -- just some verbs, perhaps. Otherwise, you could have misheard the phrase. I really doubt a person who has lived in another country for long, suddenly, out of the blue, would be making fun of some Czech phrases. It is almost impossible, I think.


----------



## tengounaduda

były kiedyś takie czasy, gdy w polskiej TV puszczano namiętnie czeskie seriale i filmy rysunkowe. z tamtych czasów, trochę niechcący, przykleiły mi się różne czesko brzmiące zwroty. Jak celnie wcześniej zauważyl jeden z kolegów, czeski brzmi w polskich uszach zabawnie i nic na to, ja osobiście, poradzić nie mogę... mnie samemu zdarzyło sie użyć podobnego zdania w jakichś zabawnych zabawnych okolicznościach, dla żartu, żeby bylo śmiesznie i nie miało to nic wspólnego z polsko-czeskimi relacjami! ; śląskim pochodzeniem , czy pobytem w Opolu  Nie wiem czemu ale ¨To sem ja¨ kojarz mi sie z Krecikiem albo ¨Szpitalem na przedmieściach¨. W tym drugim przypadku ¨to sem ja¨byłoby dopełnione przeze mnie równie żartobliwym ¨to sem ja, Pane Hawranek¨. 
i uprzejmie wyjaśniam, że nie mam najmniejszego pojęcia dlaczego znajoma kolegi, który rozpoczął ten wątek powiedziała co powiedziała i w jakim języku...


----------

